# damascus hunter



## hellize (Aug 8, 2018)

Bittersweet victory

Where nine rivers were passing through,
where suffering was sweet and true,
where precious blood soaked the earth,
where a thousand deeds were unlearnt.
A horn cried on the castle's cape,
a warrior stood proud in crepe.
The black silk mourned instead of him,
the lonely glory brought no vim.

This forgotten war knife is 32 cm long. forged of leaf-spring and a few files. It has a 19 cm long edge. the blade is 7 mm thick.
Its handle is made of forged iron and wenge.
The sheath is hand sewn of thick cowhide.

Hope you like it


----------



## tedg (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks really nice, including the leather work !


----------



## hellize (Sep 24, 2018)

tedg said:


> Looks really nice, including the leather work !


Thanks a lot


----------

